# Sunflower Seeds



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I know they are cheap already in the bag but I grew these and read on the seed package you can dry them for a great snack. Anybody ever try it? Gonna need a chainsaw to cut them down.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Those are some big ones! I used to grow them and save the heads for the birds in the winter. The birds absolutely love 'em.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i have a few that big too
when are u suppose to harvest the seed?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My tallest went 10'4''.They really done well this year.Mine are Mammouth,but I have some red ones about to bloom,but they are tiny compared to the yellow.I think they are Russian Mammouth.(that sure don't look like the right spelling?)


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I didn't put a tape measure on the tall ones but I guess seven feet plus. Ten foot would be cool, I get a lot of rubber neckers with these. I guess we will let them dry naturally and shell a few and throw the rest out for white wings and other birds. My neighbor had some and they pulled a lot of dove in with them. I think the more you water them the bigger they get. I was going to plant some for a dove lease and the guy at the seed place in Kenedy said if you keep watering them they keep growing and take a long time to flower. I planted some sorghum instead. I would like to see the red ones, I bet they look good.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I watered mine this year,so,I reckon that is the reason they got so tall.The little red ones have flowers(not open yet)all up and down the stalk like a Maxamillion sunflower.I'll try to get pics when they bloom out.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

They say to harvest when the green petals under the head turns brown and the seeds have black stripes.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Across that road looks like a good place to set in a dove stool. Whack a few!!


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

LandLocked said:


> Across that road looks like a good place to set in a dove stool. Whack a few!!


There is a little bit of that going on around here. I refrain from doing it.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

here's mine .. almost done?


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Man those are huge! Mine are drying out nicely and the little yellow things are falling off. I actually rubbed some seeds off yesterday and they shelled like the ones in a bag but weren't salty or roasted. The doves are starting to hit them and I am getting bald spots on the heads. A week or so ago the seeds were still mushy and you couldn't shell them by chewing on them. I don't think I will mess with the salt water soaking and roasting them, just let the birds have them.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Weigh some of those heads and post us after you pick em. Those suckers look BIG.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

*Sunflower heads*

This was the biggest after it dried and some fell out of it.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

my biggest. scale read 2.33lbs


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice sunflower heads guys. The doves will be happy, on the non hunting days.


----------

